# telephoner sur son mac via sa ligne fixe (?)



## Membre supprimé 447952 (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une application sur mac qui me permettrait de téléphoner grâce à ma ligne fixe mais à partir de mon mac. En gros mon mac remplacerai mon telephone fixe. Et cette application me permettrait de répondre aux appels de ma ligne fixe sur mon mac et d'en donner aussi.

Je dispose d'une offre ADSL étant illimiter sur les fixes alors je vois aps pourquoi je payerais en plus à skype ou autres services pour telephoner 

J'ai cherché sur google et d'autre forum mais à chaque fois les réponses sont des chosese similaire à skype ou sinon c'est du SIP.

Merci d'avance !
Léo le lego :rateau:


----------



## arbaot (24 Avril 2011)

si c'est via FreeBox va voir là


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (24 Avril 2011)

Merci ! je suis chez free mai sje suis actuellement pas chez moi je peux donc pas essayé. Mais c'est du SIP donc j'essayerai en rentrant

-------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Et puis, comme on n'est pas dans le bon forum, on va dans "Internet et réseaux". Et hop...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour
je suis à la recherche du même concept. Étant tétraplégique  et autonomes au niveau de l'informatique, je suis à la recherche d'un système  ou application  qui me permettrait de passer des appels ou de les recevoir via mon mac

Il y a bien skype  me diriez-vous!! le problème  c'est qu' ayant  un forfait  Internet  et téléphonie illimitée chez Orange, je préférerais en profiter


----------



## Aliboron (24 Avril 2011)

Pour la Livebox de Orange, je ne sais pas précisément. Mais ce que vous cherchez, c'est une solution pour utiliser le VoIP. Faites des recherches sur les mots clés "+voip +livebox" vous devriez avoir des précisions. Comme par exemple dans ce fil...


----------



## mickaphd (24 Avril 2011)

Pour du SIP j'utilise moi l'appli *Telephone* qui se trouve sur l'app store et ça marche extrèmement bien. Je suis chez Free qui prend en charge le SIP, mais aucune idée pour les autres FAI


----------



## arbaot (24 Avril 2011)

les providers testés pour telephone







 la note d'intro est précise qu'a priori telephone fonctionne avec tout provider supportant le SIP


tuto pour free


----------



## Aliboron (24 Avril 2011)

Chez Free, en effet, c'est plus ou moins sans problème (mis à part le blocage des appels vers l'étranger) et Leolelego devrait facilement arriver à s'en sortir avec les applications indiquées.

Par contre, Tatane72 (le deuxième demandeur) est chez Orange (Livebox = Orange/Wanadoo). Et pour ce qu'on peut en lire, le SIP chez ces gens-là, c'est pas gagné (d'habitude, ils proposent contre supplément ce que Free met en standard, mais le SIP, c'est niet, visiblement). À moins que vous ayez des compléments d'information sur ce point...


----------



## quetzal (25 Avril 2011)

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut préciser la configuration de "téléphone" ? 
Je suis chez Bouygues Telecom (BBox), et je ne sais pas quoi mettre dans "Domain" notamment.

Et pour le nom d'utilisateur, faut-il utiliser celui de son adresse email chez Bouygues, son numéro de client, ou encore autre chose ?


----------



## arbaot (25 Avril 2011)

ils en parlent la


----------



## quetzal (25 Avril 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> ils en parlent la



Oui, ça a pas l'air simple pour les non-initiés. Apparemment, la plupart de ceux qui ont essayé ont un compte (payant je suppose) VoIP chez OVH. 

Et on ne sait pas ce que cela donne pour ceux qui ont mis un modem générique à la place de la BBox ? J'en ai un aussi, mais faut-il un compte VoIP, SIP ou je ne sais quoi, pour pouvoir utiliser l'application Telephone ?


----------



## Novezan (27 Avril 2011)

Je ne connais pas l'application téléphone (je vais tester ça rapidement). Pour ma part je suis chez free et j'utilise le logiciel X-Lite 4.0 (la version gratuite).
Je suis un récent switcher et j'utilisais déjà ce soft sous Windows, il fonctionne très bien !!!

*EDIT :* 
Effectivement téléphone est basic, mais fonctionne parfaitement avec Free.
X-Lite est quand même plus complet mais utilise 57Mo d'espace disque quand téléphone en utilise 5Mo...


----------



## theangeloflove (1 Mai 2011)

Il existe également symphonie qui fonctionne trés bien (en tout cas chez free)..... Qui plus est, il est gratuit et prend en compte les contacts du carnet d'adresse....


----------

